
Show HN: Iterate on MVPs 10x Faster - mion
https://abstra.app/
======
mion
Hey everyone! Founder of Abstra here. We've just launched our Beta version and
we are eager for any feedback.

If you have any criticism or comments regarding Abstra I'll be online here to
answer ASAP. Any feedback is very valuable for us. Thanks!

